# Apple TV: pas de son



## smookey (16 Août 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir l'apple TV.
Je l'ai branché en HDMI a ma TV HD, il est synchronisé avec mon i MAC, mais impossible d'avoir du son.

J'ai essayé avec l'hdmi seul, avec les cables audio analogiques, avec le port optique...rien.

Quelqu'un a t-il deja eu ce probléme?

Avez-vous des idées?

je vous remercie d'avance.

Smookey.


----------



## whereismymind (16 Août 2007)

Ca pourra pas se faire qu'en HDMI seul vu que ça véhicule que de l'image. Normalement le couple gagnant, c'est HDMI + sortie optique.


----------



## smookey (16 Août 2007)

Merci.

Alors leur notice n'est pas juste car ils conseillent l'hdmi pour son et image..en outre, il me semblait que lHDMI faisait les 2 non?

Sinon, j'ai essayé optique sur l'ampli et hdmi et ça ne marchait pas...
bref, je l'ai laisse chez mon revendeur qui va tester ça demain, je vous dirais ce qu'il en ressort pour info.

Encore merci du tuyau


----------



## pim (16 Août 2007)

Le HDMI fait les deux, son + image, en tout cas chez moi "&#231;a le fait"  

Ah, j'y pense, une fois j'avais perdu le son, en fait c'&#233;tait le c&#226;ble HDMI qui &#233;tait mal enfonc&#233; dans la fiche c&#244;t&#233; TV


----------



## whereismymind (16 Août 2007)

Autant pour moi, je parlais du DVI !


----------



## pim (16 Août 2007)

Le DVI aussi v&#233;hicule le son je crois, mais je n'ai jamais vu une utilisation concr&#232;te de cela (= moniteur avec des HP int&#233;gr&#233;s  )


----------



## pulsar (16 Août 2007)

En effet le HDMI véhicule le son et l'image 
donc je serais toi je me pencherais sur la config son de ton téléviseur pour vérifier si dans les option tu n'a pas un paramètre de réglage sur le connecteur HDMI sur le type de décodage a l'entrée de ton téléviseur 
enfin ton connecteur HDMI est peut être   tout simplement HS beaucoup de connecteur
sur le marche sont  de qualité médiocre et ne sont pas testés avant la mise sur le marche
enfin a tu du son au démarrage de ATV ?


----------



## pulsar (16 Août 2007)

enfin pim si je peut me permettre  
attention car dans dvi il y a dvi A et dvi I
l'un a plus de broche que l'autre et il ne sont pas compatible entre eux enfin d'après 
mes sources


----------



## pim (17 Août 2007)

Ah oui c'est vrai j'avais oubli&#233; ce point avec les connecteurs A et I  Merci &#224; toi Pulsar ! Si je me souviens vaguement d'une histoire de connecteurs se ressemblent beaucoup &#224; part une sorte de d&#233;trompeur en forme de croix qui emp&#234;che de brancher les c&#226;bles ensembles. Trop nul.

En tout cas je ne sais pas ce que l'on a en mini DVI sur un portable Apple (MacBook ou PowerBook 12"), mais sur certains vid&#233;oprojecteurs j'ai une reproduction sonore.


----------



## whereismymind (17 Août 2007)

Juste pour info, apparemment, y'a 3 DVI (A,D,I) d'après un article sur Wikipedia.


----------



## smookey (18 Août 2007)

Salut à tous, et merci des conseils.

En fait j'ai branché, en + de l'hdmi, un cable optique a mon ampli, et ça marche nikel...

En fait, lorsque ça bug come ça m'la fait lors de la premiere mise en route, suffit de tout débrancher et de recommencer, et c'est parti 

Aprés, comme j'ai branché l'hdmi sur la tele direct, et le son par l'amplis, je n'sais pas si ça passe par l'hdmi, mais vous confirmez ce que j'me disais, à savoir son+image par hdmi, no problem.

En tout cas, suis bien satisfait de ce petit boitier, fort pratique de tout lire sur la tv, avec les bandes annonces et autres, l'interactivité, modeste bien sur, est sympa.

J'ai en + eu la chance d'avoir un revendeur qui en avait un a 200 en occaz du moi de mai 07, donc..que demande le peuple??.. 

Allez, A+


----------

